

Ask HN: Who has the best elevator pitch? - oregonspanish

I'm looking for the best HN pitchman out there. Let's start with a challenge.<p>Challenge Rules:<p>1. Go to the Domain Name Maker on Bustaname http://www.bustaname.com/word_maker<p>2. Click on Make Random Domains<p>3. Pick out an available random domain from the generated list.<p>4. Pitch HN your genius/crazy/clever idea for the site.<p>5. Vote for your favorite.<p>Example: Ugandary.com seeks to be the premier destination site for foreigners deciding whether to relocate to Uganda--or not.
======
JacobAldridge
Apologies in advance - I got a little carried away here:

Morrido.com - A dating site for fundamental Mormons, general polygamists, and
the poly-curious.

Discussels.com - The _premier_ social community for people who love discussing
mussels. Oyster lovers can fuck off.

Nihilised.com - Our website does nothing. Is nothing. Nothing to see here.

Spellante.com - A-N-T-E. Scaling content is our only issue.

Gourmes.com - Recipe sharing for the finest quality breakfasts, lunches,
dinners, and suppers - but no teas.

Spillain.com - Home of the Tony Hayward Fan Club.

~~~
oregonspanish
Brilliant! +1 for Discussels.

